# Roamer



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone collect Roamer Watches and if so do you have any pictures?.

I have seen one that tempts me to add to my collection.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

oh, that is a good habit .If i have the ability ,maybe i will collect the watches.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I've been a fan of Roamer watches since a watchmending friend of mine showed me his extensive collection of them. Good movements and, at that time, easily collectable on eBay for a few pounds. Not quite as cheap these days. The pre-1970 movements are the better ones. Anything with the calibre MST 421 and earlier. Some of mine:

Roamer 370

Roamer 402


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> Yes, I've been a fan of Roamer watches since a watchmending friend of mine showed me his extensive collection of them. Good movements and, at that time, easily collectable on eBay for a few pounds. Not quite as cheap these days. The pre-1970 movements are the better ones. Anything with the calibre MST 421 and earlier. Some of mine:
> 
> Roamer 370
> 
> Roamer 402


 Thanks Will.

I picked this up and should get it soon.

Needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks very nice - great dial, and the movement will look good after a clean.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great addition, Like Will said it will clean up very nice 

I just have one at the moment, but very impressed with the quality & time keeping is excellent & a massive 53hour power reserve & a 1970 movement artytime: 
Rockshell mkV

Cheers Martin


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> Looks very nice - great dial, and the movement will look good after a clean.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Will





martinzx said:


> Great addition, Like Will said it will clean up very nice
> 
> I just have one at the moment, but very impressed with the quality & time keeping is excellent & a massive 53hour power reserve & a 1970 movement artytime:
> Rockshell mkV
> ...


 Thanks Will and Martin, looks like I have made a good start and in good company. 

The quest will continue.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

For all things Roamer, check out Kris Bubendorfer's website:

Vintage Roamer Watch site

Should keep you busy for hours!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> For all things Roamer, check out Kris Bubendorfer's website:
> 
> Vintage Roamer Watch site
> 
> Should keep you busy for hours!


 Thank you Will.

Good website, I also like yours and Martins. :thumbsup:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Roamer did mine very nicley cased watches over the years , there's many I wish I'd been able to keep .

the only one I still have is an old 1940's chrome plated gents watch, which I wear from time to time.

I will see if I can find it & put a couple of pics up.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

antony said:


> Roamer did mine very nicley cased watches over the years , there's many I wish I'd been able to keep .
> 
> the only one I still have is an old 1940's chrome plated gents watch, which I wear from time to time.
> 
> I will see if I can find it & put a couple of pics up.


 That would be good to see thank you.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

1


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

1


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Various people in the trade have told me that vintage Roamer watches are pretty good, and I have also heard the phrase "Poor man's Rolex" stated in relation to olderRoamer mechanicals. I myself have a couple of old Roamer watches, but I have to say that it seems whenever I come across an old Roamer watch, it is in somewhat poor condition. I don't believe that I have yet written an article on Roamer, but I can tell you that the company became a Chinese concern (Hong Kong) in 1994 and watches are still produced under the Roamer brand. How good the current watches are, I am not sure, but I would certainly always pick up any vintage Roamer that was affordable and in good nick.

Roamer Popular vintage hand-wind wristwatch (pic from photobucket.com, and originally posted on this forum):










Vintage Roamer LimeLight 17-jewel automatic (pic from photobucket.com):










Roamer Stingray automatic chronograph - an important range of watches that was introduced in 1967. This example, which is fitted with a Roamer bracelet made by NSA, one of the best makers of watch bracelets, dates to 1973 and uses a Valjoux 72 chrono movement. (Pic from antiquewatch.co.uk):










Modern stainless steel Roamer Searock automatic with ETA 2824 movement, sapphire crystal and 100 mmetre WR. (Pic from Watchshop.co.uk, where this model was recently avaiable for about £400):










Front and rear views of a post-2000 Roamer Swiss-made gold-tone stainless steel Mechaline EOS automatic wristwatch (pics from onlinehome.us and priced as new on ebay at an initial offer of $399.99. New price apparently $1500):



















Two views of a rather unusual Roamer automatic chronograph day/date wristwatch, hard to date exactly but a watch I would love to own. Apparently cost the owner $1500 (pics from team-bhp.com):


----------

